# BCS - Budući...



## qwqwqw

"*Budući* da je reč o romanu o američkom mafijašu pokajniku koji je prebačen u Francusku u okviru Programa za zaštitu svedoka,...

Samo još jedno pitanje, molim.  Što znači gore "budući"?

Hvala lepa.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

*Budući* da je riječ o romanu

or

*s obzirom* da je riječ o romanu

It both means *considering *it's about novel


----------



## qwqwqw

This is very useful to me.  Many thanks.


----------



## slavic_one

Since it is about a novel...


----------



## qwqwqw

I thought it had to do with future tense.   It comes up like that in HJP.


----------



## slavic_one

It has to do with present transgressive of a verb _to be_. Sometimes it's hard to look up in dictionaries if you don't know what you have to look for, because sometimes two or more (completely) different thing can have same or very similar form in some of their forms.


----------



## ticegatac

Given that, whereas, in the light of =budući da


----------



## Duya

To sum up: there are two quite different meanings of lexeme _budući_, with slightly different accentuation (in standard):

* _bùdūćī_, adj. 'future'
* _bùdūći_, adv. 'having been'. Your example _budući da_ literally means 'having been that...', which is translated to 'since' or 'considering'
, as foreros already said.


----------

